# .



## Ross Sampson (Aug 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Welldone (Aug 4, 2021)

Just beautiful! Thanks a lot for sharing - I‘m looking forward to hear more of your songs.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 5, 2021)

Sounds lovely Ross and I think a lot of us feel the same about VI-C. Plus you have a new subscriber 🙂


----------



## el-bo (Aug 5, 2021)

Lovely track! Beautifully-performed and tastefully shot. If this is you 'creatively puking', I'm excited to see what you can do with a little more effort


----------

